
Managed NAT (Network Address Translation) Gateway for AWS - hepha1979
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-managed-nat-network-address-translation-gateway-for-aws/
======
planetix
It's about time they did something about this. It's been a paint maintaining
own set of HA pair with self made scripts while at same time on premise the
Cisco and Juniper hardware routers do this automatically.

~~~
yeukhon
Yeah under NDA they kept telling customers they are working on it but no ETA.
This is a ball drop!

The HA script they provide doesn't work very well. Sometimes one of my NAT
ends in a stopped state for no reason, and our thought was with the script.

------
sandstrom
This is great! I wish AWS put a little bit more focus on things like this
(they also just added Gzip support to CloudFront, also good).

While AWS is great, there are many little (and big) things that would add a
lot of value if solved. IPv6 is another one.

------
hrez
This bumps already expensive network by $0.045/Gb. It's not clear but may also
add that to ingress traffic as well which otherwise would be free.

